# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ساعت خاب : |

## va6hid

سلان بر دوستان   :Yahoo (21): 

یه روشی پیشنهاد بدید بتونم هرروز ساعت 5.5 صبح بیدار بشم ، چند ماهه دیگه نمیتونم  :Yahoo (21):  

روش های اختیاری دیگه جواب نمیده  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## khansar

ببین ساعت بزار سر زنگ یه جا دور از تخت خوابت که مجبور بشی واسه خاموش کردنش بلند بشی.بعد که بلند شدی بروخودتو سرگرم کن اب بزن بصورتت

----------


## va6hid

> ببین ساعت بزار سر زنگ یه جا دور از تخت خوابت که مجبور بشی واسه خاموش کردنش بلند بشی.بعد که بلند شدی بروخودتو سرگرم کن اب بزن بصورتت


: | جواب نمیده

----------


## mahdi samadi

بیدار شدن انگیزه می خاد.اینترنت گردیت رو بذار این تایم مثلا

----------


## va6hid

> بیدار شدن انگیزه می خاد.اینترنت گردیت رو بذار این تایم مثلا


داداش از مهر تا بهمن ماه هرروز 5 صبح تا 12 شب درس میخوندم : | 

اما از بهمن تا الان نمیتونم از خاب پاشم ، ربطی به اینترنت و اینا ندارع : (

----------


## na30

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
قل انما انا بشرُ مثلکم یوحی الیَّ اَنمآ اِلهکم اِلهُُ واحدُُ فمن کان یرجو لقاءَ ربه ی فلیعمل عملا صالحا و لا یشرک بعباده ربه ی احدا
آیه آخر سوره کهف رو شب قبل خواب دو سه بار بخون خود به خود صبح موقع نماز صبح پا میشی واسه من که شدید جواب داد به جای ساعت 9 ساعت 6 پامیشم

----------


## va6hid

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
> قل انما انا بشرُ مثلکم یوحی الیَّ اَنمآ اِلهکم اِلهُُ واحدُُ فمن کان یرجو لقاءَ ربه ی فلیعمل عملا صالحا و لا یشرک بعباده ربه ی احدا
> آیه آخر سوره کهف رو شب قبل خواب دو سه بار بخون خود به خود صبح موقع نماز صبح پا میشی واسه من که شدید جواب داد به جای ساعت 9 ساعت 6 پامیشم


امتحان میکنم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Amin8878

اینا همش تلقینه که بخودت میکنی،تو میتونی فقط فکر میکنی نمیتونی

----------


## parnia-sh

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم قل انما انا بشرُ مثلکم یوحی الیَّ اَنمآ اِلهکم اِلهُُ واحدُُ فمن کان یرجو لقاءَ ربه ی فلیعمل عملا صالحا و لا یشرک بعباده ربه ی احدا آیه آخر سوره کهف رو شب قبل خواب دو سه بار بخون خود به خود صبح موقع نماز صبح پا میشی واسه من که شدید جواب داد به جای ساعت 9 ساعت 6 پامیشم


  این واقعن درسته منم اولش باورم نشد..اما امتحان کردم گفتم 3باید بیدارشم؟و واقعن بیدارشدم ب صورت خودکار.بدون زنگ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ali13791379

به یکی از خانوادت بسپار صبح اول یه پارچ آب سرد بریز رو صورتت بعد اگه بیدار نشدی هندزفری بزاره تو گوشت یه آهنگ راک بزاره واست اگه بازم بیدار نشدی در دماغت رو بگیره وقتی داشتی خفه میشدی(دور از جون :Yahoo (106): )بیدار میشی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه سیلی محکم بخوابونه تو صورتت تا بیدار شی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه مشت بزنه تو صورتت 

بسه دیگه اگه بازم بیدار نشدی بگیر بخواب واسه خودت :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):

----------


## va6hid

> به یکی از خانوادت بسپار صبح اول یه پارچ آب سرد بریز رو صورتت بعد اگه بیدار نشدی هندزفری بزاره تو گوشت یه آهنگ راک بزاره واست اگه بازم بیدار نشدی در دماغت رو بگیره وقتی داشتی خفه میشدی(دور از جون)بیدار میشی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه سیلی محکم بخوابونه تو صورتت تا بیدار شی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه مشت بزنه تو صورتت 
> 
> بسه دیگه اگه بازم بیدار نشدی بگیر بخواب واسه خودت


میخای بگم هرروز صبح ناخونامو هم با انبردست بکشن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## va6hid

> اینا همش تلقینه که بخودت میکنی،تو میتونی فقط فکر میکنی نمیتونی


 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Erfan.314

:/خوب اگه مشکل بیدار شدنه....بهتره از همون اول نخوابید:/....ب قول سعدی
 :Yahoo (117): سر گرگ باید هم اول برید. نه چون گوسفندان مردم درید .

----------


## va6hid

> :/خوب اگه مشکل بیدار شدنه....بهتره از همون اول نخوابید:/....ب قول سعدی
> سر گرگ باید هم اول برید. نه چون گوسفندان مردم درید .


 :Yahoo (110): پس نخابم : \

----------


## Erfan.314

> پس نخابم : \


اره دا:/....البته به نظر من بازده مهم تره از کمیته:/....آدم ساعت دو بعد از ظهر بلند شه و با طراوت درس بخونه خیلی بهتر از اونه ک ساعت شش بیدار بشه و هفده ساعت درس بخونه و نفهمه چی ب چیه:/....بازم عاقل خود داند ک چ کند...:/ما ک اجهل الجاهلینیم:/

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط na30


بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
قل انما انا بشرُ مثلکم یوحی الیَّ اَنمآ اِلهکم اِلهُُ واحدُُ فمن کان یرجو لقاءَ ربه ی فلیعمل عملا صالحا و لا یشرک بعباده ربه ی احدا
آیه آخر سوره کهف رو شب قبل خواب دو سه بار بخون خود به خود صبح موقع نماز صبح پا میشی واسه من که شدید جواب داد به جای ساعت 9 ساعت 6 پامیشم


موافقم من هم امتحان کردم 





 نوشته اصلی توسط ali13791379


به یکی از خانوادت بسپار صبح اول یه پارچ آب سرد بریز رو صورتت بعد اگه بیدار نشدی هندزفری بزاره تو گوشت یه آهنگ راک بزاره واست اگه بازم بیدار نشدی در دماغت رو بگیره وقتی داشتی خفه میشدی(دور از جون)بیدار میشی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه سیلی محکم بخوابونه تو صورتت تا بیدار شی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه مشت بزنه تو صورتت 

بسه دیگه اگه بازم بیدار نشدی بگیر بخواب واسه خودت


گفت چطور صبح زود بیدار بشم نگفت چطوری خود را شکنجه دهیم!*

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

10 تا الارم تنظیم کن به فاصله 5 دقیقه ...مثلا یکی 5 یکی 5:05 یکی 5:10 و.... گوشیو بذار دور تر از تختت که مجبور بشی واسه خاموش کردنش از جات تکون بخوری...مطمعنم بعد 10 بار دیگه خوابت نمیبره من خودم 3 تا الارم دارم وقتی سومی صداش در میاد دیگه کامل خوابم پریده

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> به یکی از خانوادت بسپار صبح اول یه پارچ آب سرد بریز رو صورتت بعد اگه بیدار نشدی هندزفری بزاره تو گوشت یه آهنگ راک بزاره واست اگه بازم بیدار نشدی در دماغت رو بگیره وقتی داشتی خفه میشدی(دور از جون)بیدار میشی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه سیلی محکم بخوابونه تو صورتت تا بیدار شی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه مشت بزنه تو صورتت 
> 
> بسه دیگه اگه بازم بیدار نشدی بگیر بخواب واسه خودت


توو مرحله اخر اگه بیدار نشه قطع به یقین باید دنبال خرما و حلوا باشن (دور از جونش البته :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

من این آیه ای که دوستمون گفتو قبلن هم خونده بودم یه جا ک روایته اونا که میخوان واسه نماز شب بیدار شن از این استفاده میکنن و ردخورم نداره...
میخوام فردا ساعت 4:30 بیدار شم ساعتم تنظیم نمیکنم ببینم این ایه چه میکنه...صب هر ساعتی بیدار شما اول اینجا پست میذارم میگم! 
پ.ن: فک کنم از هیجان این عملیات تا صبح اصن خوابم نبره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pMn

تلقین و دیگر هیچ ، قبل خواب به ساعتی که باید بیدار شی فکر کن و کارهایی که بعد از بیدار شدن معمولا انجام میدی 

من خیلی استفاده کردم از این روش واقعا جواب میده 

البته یه روشی دوستم پیشنهاد داده بود بهم یه برنامه گفت هست الارم میزاری موقع قطع کردن ازت سوال ریاضی میپرسه مثلا: 16+8 ضرب درِ 3 منهای دو اسم برنامه رو نمیدونم  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Amsterdam

> من این آیه ای که دوستمون گفتو قبلن هم خونده بودم یه جا ک روایته اونا که میخوان واسه نماز شب بیدار شن از این استفاده میکنن و ردخورم نداره...
> میخوام فردا ساعت 4:30 بیدار شم ساعتم تنظیم نمیکنم ببینم این ایه چه میکنه...صب هر ساعتی بیدار شما اول اینجا پست میذارم میگم! 
> پ.ن: فک کنم از هیجان این عملیات تا صبح اصن خوابم نبره


منم کنجکاو شدم انجامش یدم  :Yahoo (4): 
البته دشویی نصف شب بیدارم میکنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> منم کنجکاو شدم انجامش یدم 
> البته دشویی نصف شب بیدارم میکنه


از ایزی لایف استفاده کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amsterdam

> از ایزی لایف استفاده کن


بمیری مردم از خنده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mrmm1376

> به یکی از خانوادت بسپار صبح اول یه پارچ آب سرد بریز رو صورتت بعد اگه بیدار نشدی هندزفری بزاره تو گوشت یه آهنگ راک بزاره واست اگه بازم بیدار نشدی در دماغت رو بگیره وقتی داشتی خفه میشدی(دور از جون)بیدار میشی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه سیلی محکم بخوابونه تو صورتت تا بیدار شی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه مشت بزنه تو صورتت 
> 
> بسه دیگه اگه بازم بیدار نشدی بگیر بخواب واسه خودت


داداش کی حوصله اش هست ساعت 5:30 پاشه ما رو بیدار کنه ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Amsterdam

> 10 تا الارم تنظیم کن به فاصله 5 دقیقه ...مثلا یکی 5 یکی 5:05 یکی 5:10 و.... گوشیو بذار دور تر از تختت که مجبور بشی واسه خاموش کردنش از جات تکون بخوری...مطمعنم بعد 10 بار دیگه خوابت نمیبره من خودم 3 تا الارم دارم وقتی سومی صداش در میاد دیگه کامل خوابم پریده


این عملی نیس ! 
وقتی پامیشی الارم اولیو قطع کنی بقیرو هم قطع میکنی که راحت بخابی دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  
ببین کار یاد مردم میدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahidz771

> به یکی از خانوادت بسپار صبح اول یه پارچ آب سرد بریز رو صورتت بعد اگه بیدار نشدی هندزفری بزاره تو گوشت یه آهنگ راک بزاره واست اگه بازم بیدار نشدی در دماغت رو بگیره وقتی داشتی خفه میشدی(دور از جون)بیدار میشی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه سیلی محکم بخوابونه تو صورتت تا بیدار شی اگه بازم بیدار نشدی یه مشت بزنه تو صورتت 
> 
> بسه دیگه اگه بازم بیدار نشدی بگیر بخواب واسه خودت


ببخشید ولی ساعت 6 صبح کی باید خانواده رو از خواب بیدار کنه که اونا مارو بیدار کنن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mrmm1376

> 10 تا الارم تنظیم کن به فاصله 5 دقیقه ...مثلا یکی 5 یکی 5:05 یکی 5:10 و.... گوشیو بذار دور تر از تختت که مجبور بشی واسه خاموش کردنش از جات تکون بخوری...مطمعنم بعد 10 بار دیگه خوابت نمیبره من خودم 3 تا الارم دارم وقتی سومی صداش در میاد دیگه کامل خوابم پریده


من کلا از این کارا نمیکنم با اولین الارم گوشی رو خاموش میکنم توی خواب بدون متوجه بشم  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی شما امتحان کن شاید جواب داد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## vahidz771

> من کلا از این کارا نمیکنم با اولین الارم گوشی رو خاموش میکنم توی خواب بدون متوجه بشم 
> ولی شما امتحان کن شاید جواب داد


پسر من الارم گوشیو هم نمیفهمم که بخام قطع کنم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (20):  بدبختی یکی دوتا نیست که اخه ...

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> این عملی نیس ! 
> وقتی پامیشی الارم اولیو قطع کنی بقیرو هم قطع میکنی که راحت بخابی دیگه  
> ببین کار یاد مردم میدم


خو شب قبل خواب گوشیو دور بزار خودتو ببند به تخت از 10 جهت...صبح اون زنگ میخوره تو نمیتونی قطش کنی :Yahoo (4): 
البته از پسرا هر چی بگیم برمیاد...شاید تختو بلند کنن تا جای گوشی ببرن نمونه شو داریم توو خونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahidz771

> خو شب قبل خواب گوشیو دور بزار خودتو ببند به تخت از 10 جهت...صبح اون زنگ میخوره تو نمیتونی قطش کنی
> البته از پسرا هر چی بگیم برمیاد...شاید تختو بلند کنن تا جای گوشی ببرن نمونه شو داریم توو خونه


من امتحان کردم  :Yahoo (21):  پتو کشیدم رو سرم خابیدم  :Yahoo (21):  خیلی شیک ...

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> من امتحان کردم  پتو کشیدم رو سرم خابیدم  خیلی شیک ...


خو خیلی خوبه ک وقتی دست و پاهات به تخت بسته س میتونی پتو رو بکشی روو سرت...ندیدم تا حالا کسی بتونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahidz771

> خو خیلی خوبه ک وقتی دست و پاهات به تخت بسته س میتونی پتو رو بکشی روو سرت...ندیدم تا حالا کسی بتونه


انسان یه قدرتی داره ولی مغز اونو محدود میکنه! ینی قدرت انسان  خیلی فراتر از این چیزی هست که ما درک میکنیم ، ولی مغز ما محدودش میکنه ...
وقتی خوابی مغزی در کار نیست ، یهو دیدی سرتو زدی دیوار که دیگه هیچی نفهمی ، بعدی نیست والا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> انسان یه قدرتی داره ولی مغز اونو محدود میکنه! ینی قدرت انسان  خیلی فراتر از این چیزی هست که ما درک میکنیم ، ولی مغز ما محدودش میکنه ...
> وقتی خوابی مغزی در کار نیست ، یهو دیدی سرتو زدی دیوار که دیگه هیچی نفهمی ، بعدی نیست والا


فرافکنی نکن :Yahoo (20):  کیو دیدی وقتی دست نداره میتونه پتو رو بکشه روو سرش؟ ینی با چشم اشاره میکنی؟ (آخه گفتی امتحان کردم)
بعدم اون پتوعه یا دیوار بتنی که با یه روو سر انداختن صداش قط میشه؟؟؟ یا شاید گوشی من فقط عر میزنه و گوشی شما میگه پاشو گل من صب شده! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

سلااااااااااااام...
یه رب پیش بیدار شدم
الان دیدم نوشته ایه رو سه بار باید بخونیم من یه بار خوندم :Yahoo (19): 
حالا هرچی...
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mrmm1376

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
> قل انما انا بشرُ مثلکم یوحی الیَّ اَنمآ اِلهکم اِلهُُ واحدُُ فمن کان یرجو لقاءَ ربه ی فلیعمل عملا صالحا و لا یشرک بعباده ربه ی احدا
> آیه آخر سوره کهف رو شب قبل خواب دو سه بار بخون خود به خود صبح موقع نماز صبح پا میشی واسه من که شدید جواب داد به جای ساعت 9 ساعت 6 پامیشم


کاملا تایید شد من امروز ساعت 5:25 دقیقه پاشدم . ممنون ازتون  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## va6hid

من خودم بیدار شدم ولی باز خوابیدم. ، الان پاشدم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> من خودم بیدار شدم ولی باز خوابیدم. ، الان پاشدم


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  تو نوبری والا :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلان بر دوستان  
> 
> یه روشی پیشنهاد بدید بتونم هرروز ساعت 5.5 صبح بیدار بشم ، چند ماهه دیگه نمیتونم  
> 
> روش های اختیاری دیگه جواب نمیده


++ فرض بگیریم ...... یه خاب نرمال شب قبلش داشتی !
++ حال ... یه نفری که شب راحت خابش نبره ...... در حالت طبیعی ! ...... یک دلیل میتونه داشته : به حد کافی خسته نیستی !  :Yahoo (21): 
++ معمولن هم .... 2 مدل خستگی داریم .... خستگی جسم و خستگی ذهن  ::::: در طول روز اونقدر تست بزن و مساله حل کن و خودتو درگیر کن، تا حسابی ذهنت خسته ش ! ... عصر هم کمی نرمش کن ! یا برو باشگاه ! تا جسمت خسته ش !
++ بعدش من بهت قول میدم همون سر شب تلپی میفتی و فقط میخای بخابی ... !
++ شب هم زودبخابی، صبح هم زودتر بیدار میشی..... البته یا به یـ نفر بسپار یا ساعتی تلفنی چیزی بکوک تا دیگه خیلی سرصبح خوش خاب نشی و خابت نطوله !  :Yahoo (106): 
++ یه دلیل خاب طولانی صبح ! به دلیل عدم خاب خوب شبه ! ::: شبش خوب نخابی صبح میل و انگیزه چندان واسه بیدار شدن نیستش :: به خاطر کسلی و بی حالی ! (البته اگه فرض بگیریم انگیزه درس و ... رو داشته باشی)

----------


## Amsterdam

> سلااااااااااااام...
> یه رب پیش بیدار شدم
> الان دیدم نوشته ایه رو سه بار باید بخونیم من یه بار خوندم
> حالا هرچی...


من که چار بار خوندم اثر نکرد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> من که چار بار خوندم اثر نکرد


خلوص نیت نداشتی :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Amsterdam

> خلوص نیت نداشتی


من کلن ساعت 9.5پا میشم شرو میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 
ساعت شیش پا میشی چیکار اخه

----------


## Yalda_ams_

:Yahoo (23):  :Y (621): عالی بودن نظرات
اونایی که گوشیو دور میذارن خوب تا ادم بیداربشه خودشو راضی کنه بلند بشه همسایه ها هم از صدای گوشی بیدار شدن تو خونتون بغیر شما شخص دیگه ای نیست؟فحشتون نمیدن؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> عالی بودن نظرات
> اونایی که گوشیو دور میذارن خوب تا ادم بیداربشه خودشو راضی کنه بلند بشه همسایه ها هم از صدای گوشی بیدار شدن تو خونتون بغیر شما شخص دیگه ای نیست؟فحشتون نمیدن؟


بارها همین واسه من شده ... تو خونه  .... تلفن، ساعت .... یه چی که میکوکن تا بیدار شن ........ ! من از صداش بیدار میشم ... میرم بالا سرشون بیدار شون میکنم میگم پاشو تلفنت داره زنگ میخوره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amsterdam

> بارها همین واسه من شده ... تو خونه  .... تلفن، ساعت .... یه چی که میکوکن تا بیدار شن ........ ! من از صداش بیدار میشم ... میرم بالا سرشون بیدار شون میکنم میگم پاشو تلفنت داره زنگ میخوره


کاش همه مث منو داشتن ! 
گوشیمو ویبره میزارم فقط خودم پا شم !
البته ساعت 9.5 همه بیدارن دیگه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -Sara-

> عالی بودن نظرات
> اونایی که گوشیو دور میذارن خوب تا ادم بیداربشه خودشو راضی کنه بلند بشه همسایه ها هم از صدای گوشی بیدار شدن تو خونتون بغیر شما شخص دیگه ای نیست؟فحشتون نمیدن؟


...بعضی وقتا ک حس بیدار شدن نباشه ی ده دیقه قبلش خودکار بیدار میشم گوشیو قبل از زنگ خوردن خاموش میکنم و ادامه ی خوابمو میرم...گوشیم وقتی دور بزارم تا صداش دربیاد ۳متر میپرم بالا و میرم خاموشش میکنم چون اگه نرم خاموش کنم تا ۲روز بدوبیراه نثارم میکنن ک مثلا از خواب پریدن قلبشون درد اومده حرص خوردن تکون خوردنو از این مسخره بازیاا.

----------


## yasintabriz

خیلی سادست. اگه واقعا بخوای پا میشی. تاثیر آیه ها هم همینه. وگرنه فرشته نمیاد که آب بریزه رو سرت بیدارت کنه!

اولا مطمئن شو که خواب کافی داشتی و زود پاشدن ضرر نداره.
قبل خواب عین دیوونه ها (البته دور از شما) باید بگی من صبح ساعت ۵ حتما پامیشم. اگه اما و اگر بزاری پا نمیشی. یکم مسخرست ولی اگه به اندازه ی کافی مصمم باشی بیدار میشی. مثلا اگه فردا امتحان داشته باشی و هیچی نخونده باشی خیلی راحت تر جواب میده. مهم اینه که مغزت بفهمه باید بیدار شه.
البته در مورد ساعت هیچ تضمینی نمیدم بهت. مثلا من میگم ساعت ۵ پاشم ولی یدفه دیدی ساعت ۳ بیدار شدم. این دیگه ارادی نیستش. فقط یه چیز دیگه. اگه پاشدی و باز خوابیدی احتمالا زودتر از ۱۰ صبح پا نمیشی. تجربه کردم که میگم

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> کاش همه مث منو داشتن ! 
> گوشیمو ویبره میزارم فقط خودم پا شم !
> البته ساعت 9.5 همه بیدارن دیگه


وااااااااااااااای :Yahoo (20):  ینی واسه ساعت 9:30 هم با گوشی پا میشی؟؟؟؟ گونه ای نادر از خرس! مگه شب چند میخابی؟ من بیشتر از 7 ساعت بخوابم سردرد میشم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> عالی بودن نظرات
> اونایی که گوشیو دور میذارن خوب تا ادم بیداربشه خودشو راضی کنه بلند بشه همسایه ها هم از صدای گوشی بیدار شدن تو خونتون بغیر شما شخص دیگه ای نیست؟فحشتون نمیدن؟


من ک تنهام مشکلی ندارم واسه زنگ گوشی.. ولی حتی صدای زنگ گوشی مامانم که یه طبقه پایین تره هم میتونه منو از خواب بیدار کنه :Yahoo (105):  همچین خواب سبکی دارم من :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mina_77

من روزی 9 ساعت تا 10 ساعت میخابم
بدنم به این ساعت خاب احتیاج داره واقعا :Yahoo (5):

----------


## vahidz771

> من که چار بار خوندم اثر نکرد


منم خوندم ساعت 10 بیدار شم  :Yahoo (21):  قبلا 8 بیدار بودم  :Yahoo (21):  فک کنم چپه نیت کردم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amsterdam

> وااااااااااااااای ینی واسه ساعت 9:30 هم با گوشی پا میشی؟؟؟؟ گونه ای نادر از خرس! مگه شب چند میخابی؟ من بیشتر از 7 ساعت بخوابم سردرد میشم


 :Yahoo (4):  ساعت 1.5 میخابم تا 9.5 میشه هش ساعت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> ساعت 1.5 میخابم تا 9.5 میشه هش ساعت


زیاده کمش کن..توو گرگ و میش صب درسخوندن خیلی صفاست...فرض کن بشینی پشت پنجره نسیم صبح بزنه ب صورتت یاکریما بغبغو کنن تو هم ازمون عمومی بدی در حالی ک داری طلوع خورشیدو مینگری :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Amsterdam

> زیاده کمش کن..توو گرگ و میش صب درسخوندن خیلی صفاست...فرض کن بشینی پشت پنجره نسیم صبح بزنه ب صورتت یاکریما بغبغو کنن تو هم ازمون عمومی بدی در حالی ک داری طلوع خورشیدو مینگری


الانم صدای بغبغوشون میاد  :Yahoo (4):  
فک کن با اون نسیم ملایم چه کیفی میده بخابی  :Yahoo (4): 
من صبا نمیتونم درس بخونم ..کلن در حال چرت زدنم  :Yahoo (21): 
گفتی یاکریم ! ما بهشون میگیم موسی کو تقی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> الانم صدای بغبغوشون میاد  
> فک کن با اون نسیم ملایم چه کیفی میده بخابی 
> من صبا نمیتونم درس بخونم ..کلن در حال چرت زدنم 
> گفتی یاکریم ! ما بهشون میگیم موسی کو تقی


موسی کو تقی هم شنیدم میخاستم کلاس بذارم میدونی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
فک میکنی نمیتونی.. ساعت 7 تا 9 رو قبول دارم سخته خوندن... ولی قبل طلوع خورشید هوا هوای درسه... یه بار تست کن محض رضای خدا :Yahoo (106):

----------


## sahelam

> موسی کو تقی هم شنیدم میخاستم کلاس بذارم میدونی؟
> فک میکنی نمیتونی.. ساعت 7 تا 9 رو قبول دارم سخته خوندن... ولی قبل طلوع خورشید هوا هوای درسه... یه بار تست کن محض رضای خدا


منم قبول دارم سه صبح واقعا میچسبه . انصافا هرچی هم میخونی همون لحظه یادت میمونه. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Amsterdam

> موسی کو تقی هم شنیدم میخاستم کلاس بذارم میدونی؟
> فک میکنی نمیتونی.. ساعت 7 تا 9 رو قبول دارم سخته خوندن... ولی قبل طلوع خورشید هوا هوای درسه... یه بار تست کن محض رضای خدا


موسی که کلاسش بالاتره  :Yahoo (4):  
حرفشم نزن..بمیرمم نمیتونم ...خدا این دوساعتو افریده واس خاب ..تو واس چی استفاده دیگه ای ازش میکنی ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali13791379

فقط روش خودم که بهتون گفتم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  حالا اگه می خواین سوره بقره هم بخونید شاید فرجی شد ولی من که صبح بیدار میشم یه گشتی تو حالت اغما میزنم یه صبحانه مشتی میزنم بعد یه سری به اینجا میزنم بعد دوباره میرم می خوابم یه خوابایی هم میبینم جون شما  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16): حال میده

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> موسی که کلاسش بالاتره  
> حرفشم نزن..بمیرمم نمیتونم ...خدا این دوساعتو افریده واس خاب ..تو واس چی استفاده دیگه ای ازش میکنی ؟؟؟؟


برو تهران بگو موسی کو تقی تا عمر داری از همه موسی ها و تقی ها فرار میکنی :Yahoo (4):  کلن تهرانیا توو تلفظ خیلی سخ میگیرن آدم میترسه دهنشو وا کنه  :Yahoo (4): 
خو بمیر ولی اینو تست کن... لذت بزرگیه ک خدا ب هرکس نمیده..تازه سر صبح سرگرمی هم زیاده بین درس یه نگا بنداز توو کوچه کلی سوژه میبینی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amsterdam

> برو تهران بگو موسی کو تقی تا عمر داری از همه موسی ها و تقی ها فرار میکنی کلن تهرانیا توو تلفظ خیلی سخ میگیرن آدم میترسه دهنشو وا کنه 
> خو بمیر ولی اینو تست کن... لذت بزرگیه ک خدا ب هرکس نمیده..تازه سر صبح سرگرمی هم زیاده بین درس یه نگا بنداز توو کوچه کلی سوژه میبینی


تو شهر ما موسی رو هم درست تلفظ نمیکنن  :Yahoo (4):  
اینجا خوبه  :Yahoo (4):  
پنجره رو به کوچه نداریم  :Yahoo (19):  
پ.ن .من برم فیزیک بخونم فلن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ZAPATA

> برو تهران بگو موسی کو تقی تا عمر داری از همه موسی ها و تقی ها فرار میکنی کلن تهرانیا توو تلفظ خیلی سخ میگیرن آدم میترسه دهنشو وا کنه 
> خو بمیر ولی اینو تست کن... لذت بزرگیه ک خدا ب هرکس نمیده..تازه سر صبح سرگرمی هم زیاده بین درس یه نگا بنداز توو کوچه کلی سوژه میبینی


وقتی خواب میشه خاب ! 
موسی ....... موسا درست تره ! 
.........
اینو همین الان فرهنگستان ادب خودوم از خودش در وِکِردِ !  :Yahoo (106): 
..............
تازه دره رو اینا هم کار مره :
خاهر .......  بیس ........ آجی ........ ی  دقه ......  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> وقتی خواب میشه خاب ! 
> موسی ....... موسا درست تره ! 
> .........
> اینو همین الان فرهنگستان ادب خودوم از خودش در وِکِردِ ! 
> ..............
> تازه دره رو اینا هم کار مره :
> خاهر .......  بیس ........ آجی ........ ی  دقه ......


آفرین ادامه بده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

چند روز که اراده کنین و سر ساعت مقرر از رخت خواب بیاین بیرونو دیگه نخوابین ساعت زیستی بدنتون تنظیم میشه و بدون نیاز به کوک کردن هیچ ساعتی یا خوندن هیچ دعایی هر روز سر همون ساعت اتومات بیدار میشین، موفق باشین...

----------


## ZAPATA

> چند روز که اراده کنین و سر ساعت مقرر از رخت خواب بیاین بیرونو دیگه نخوابین ساعت زیستی بدنتون تنظیم میشه و بدون نیاز به کوک کردن هیچ ساعتی یا خوندن هیچ دعایی هر روز سر همون ساعت اتومات بیدار میشین، موفق باشین...


نمیدونم چرا با خوندن ای حرفت .... حس زندان ... بهم دست داد  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir_usj

یه سوال چرا اینقدر سعی میکنید صبحا زود بیدار شین و حتمن صبح زود شروع کنید به درس خوندن ؟؟؟
بهترین زمان برای صبح درس خوندن از ساعت 9 تا 11
من از 9 شروع میکنم البته همیشه 6.30 بیدارم میکنن تا صبحانه بخورم و برم یه چرخی بزنم ساعت میشه 8 
از 8 تا 9 هم استراتژی اون روزو مشخص میکنم. که باید چه درسایی و چه ساعتی بخونم (البته اینکه چه درسایی رو باید امروز بخونم قبلش مشخص کردم ) 
بشخصه شب درس خوندن رو به صبح زود ترجیح میدم
معمولا شبا تا 2.30 بیدارم (البته شده تا 4 یا 5 هم بیدار باشم )
فقط روزایی که امتحان دارم صبحا زود بیدار میشم با سه درس 
بنظرم درس خوندن صبح نیاز به یه انگیزه بالایی داره (برا من که اینجوریه )
من که هر ساعتی بخوابم پدرم 6.30 بیدارم میکنه (یه عمره این ساعت بلند میشم ولی هنوز بهش عادت نکردم )
در کل باید بگم مهم نیست که چه ساعتی می خوابید یا چه ساعتی بیدار میشید مهم اینکه تو اون تایمی که دارید درس میخونید بیشترین بازده رو داشته باشید 
من اگه بخوام قبل 9 درس بخونم 90 درصد احتمال داره که بخوابم

----------


## va6hid

> یه سوال چرا اینقدر سعی میکنید صبحا زود بیدار شین و حتمن صبح زود شروع کنید به درس خوندن ؟؟؟
> بهترین زمان برای صبح درس خوندن از ساعت 9 تا 11
> من از 9 شروع میکنم البته همیشه 6.30 بیدارم میکنن تا صبحانه بخورم و برم یه چرخی بزنم ساعت میشه 8 
> از 8 تا 9 هم استراتژی اون روزو مشخص میکنم. که باید چه درسایی و چه ساعتی بخونم (البته اینکه چه درسایی رو باید امروز بخونم قبلش مشخص کردم ) 
> بشخصه شب درس خوندن رو به صبح زود ترجیح میدم
> معمولا شبا تا 2.30 بیدارم (البته شده تا 4 یا 5 هم بیدار باشم )
> فقط روزایی که امتحان دارم صبحا زود بیدار میشم با سه درس 
> بنظرم درس خوندن صبح نیاز به یه انگیزه بالایی داره (برا من که اینجوریه )
> من که هر ساعتی بخوابم پدرم 6.30 بیدارم میکنه (یه عمره این ساعت بلند میشم ولی هنوز بهش عادت نکردم )
> ...


چون من اگه ساعت دیر پاشم نمیتونم درس بخونم و کل روزم از بین میره : |

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasintabriz


خیلی سادست. اگه واقعا بخوای پا میشی. تاثیر آیه ها هم همینه. وگرنه فرشته نمیاد که آب بریزه رو سرت بیدارت کنه!

اولا مطمئن شو که خواب کافی داشتی و زود پاشدن ضرر نداره.
قبل خواب عین دیوونه ها (البته دور از شما) باید بگی من صبح ساعت ۵ حتما پامیشم. اگه اما و اگر بزاری پا نمیشی. یکم مسخرست ولی اگه به اندازه ی کافی مصمم باشی بیدار میشی. مثلا اگه فردا امتحان داشته باشی و هیچی نخونده باشی خیلی راحت تر جواب میده. مهم اینه که مغزت بفهمه باید بیدار شه.
البته در مورد ساعت هیچ تضمینی نمیدم بهت. مثلا من میگم ساعت ۵ پاشم ولی یدفه دیدی ساعت ۳ بیدار شدم. این دیگه ارادی نیستش. فقط یه چیز دیگه. اگه پاشدی و باز خوابیدی احتمالا زودتر از ۱۰ صبح پا نمیشی. تجربه کردم که میگم


خیلی عجیبه ولی باید بگم که روشتون واقعا جواب میده،من همیشه با ساعت بیدار میشم مشکل خاصی ام ندارم، ولی دیشب گفتم روش شمارو امتحان کنم، با خودم گفتم7بیدار میشم، و واقعا 7بیدار شدم، تازه با اینکه برا احتیاط ساعتمم رو 7/15تنظیم کرده بودم_

----------


## amir_usj

> _
> خیلی عجیبه ولی باید بگم که روشتون واقعا جواب میده،من همیشه با ساعت بیدار میشم مشکل خاصی ام ندارم، ولی دیشب گفتم روش شمارو امتحان کنم، با خودم گفتم7بیدار میشم، و واقعا 7بیدار شدم، تازه با اینکه برا احتیاط ساعتمم رو 7/15تنظیم کرده بودم_


بیخود که ترازش 8000 نشده که  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir_usj


بیخود که ترازش 8000 نشده که 


آره دیگه،زرنگه اقا یاسین همراه با کمی روشهای عجیب_

----------

